# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Arrived

## andynap

:Triumphant: Safe and sound. A little rain- no big deal. Dinner at Chill's Bistro tonight.

----------


## MIke R

good choice for dinner...let us know how it was

----------


## MIke R

how bad was it going the other way?

----------


## Rosemary

I could have walked home faster. Unbelievable.

----------


## MIke R

it looked pretty bad when I checked the webcams....looked like about an 8  mile back up to the bridge

----------


## andynap

> good choice for dinner...let us know how it was



Fabulous. They were slammed tonight because some restaurants close by we're closed for the holiday. Phyllis had angel hair pasta with 1/2 a lobster in a lobster cream sauce that she crooned over and I had a rare duck breast over pea shoot risotto that was great. A nice beginning.

----------


## MIke R

excellent....we really love that place

----------

